# Pwm 350V DC a AC trifasica para mover compresor aire Nissan Leaf



## NachoColl (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola,

Soy nuevo en el foro, aunque he estado algún tiempo leyendo, pero no he encontrado exactamente lo que buscaba. Os comento, quiero mover un compresor de aire acondicionado de Nissan Leaf. Después de abrirlo (la placa estaba rota) veo que funciona con trifásica, aunque lo que le entra es continua 350V) voltaje de trabajo del
Nissan. Así que buscando buscando, me he encontrado con un conversor PWM de 400v a trifásica (10A 400V DC Intelligent Power Module (IPM) - Electronics-Lab) Y me parece que podría funcionar. El inconveniente es que yo estoy ya algo alejado del mundo de la electrónica y no veo capaz de ponerme a hacerla.

Mi pregunta es, si os parece que este circuito se podría utilizar para este fin y si conocéis a alguien que haga estos circuitos por encargo. Muchas gracias.

Esta es la placa rota del compresor.



Un saludo,
Nacho


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola, honestamente no me atrevo a recomendarte algo que dudo pueda funcionar.
Hay que ver la potencia del compresor, para saber con qué magnitudes hay que enfrentarse.
Hay que verificar que dicho compresor esté en buen estado, antes de continuar.
Lo ideal sería tratar de reparar la placa original.
Sino es posible, puede que un variador de velocidad monofásico pueda funcionar.
Cabe aclarar que dicho variador tenga la posibilidad de alimentarse con DC.


----------



## NachoColl (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta. No encontre mucha info del compresor, pero en un foro ingles estuve leyendo que este compresor es de 3,3kw, entonces trabajando a 355V seria menos de 10 amperios. Lo que si que parece (por los cables internos) es que el motor es de trifasica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2020)

Quizás primero podrías probar el compresor solo sin electrónica con una trifásica de 380 Vac ¿?¿?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2020)

Si es de 400V, a priori lo puedes conectar sin mas a la red eléctrica de 400V.
Lo que no sabemos es la frecuencia.

Lo que pasa es que si la batería del coche es de 400V, que se ve que si, que eso es un "estándard", a priori se pueden generar formas de onda de 400Vpp con facilidad lo que da una tensión eficaz de 400/2/sqr(2)=141V si es monofásico, si es trifásico sería 141Xsqr(3)= 244V entre fases
Así que si conectas eso a la red de 400V...

Yo investigaría mas antes de tocar nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2020)

Uhhh , se me resbaló la raiz de dos 










						Especificaciones reales de la batería del Nissan Leaf - Movilidad Eléctrica
					

La batería del Nissan Leaf, de 40 kWh, cuenta en su interior con 192 celdas, las mismas que la de 30 kWh de la versión anterior. Sin embargo su densidad de energía volumétrica y gravimétrica ha aumentado significativamente: 460 Wh/l y 224 Wh/kg.




					movilidadelectrica.com


----------



## capitanp (Abr 26, 2020)

Los compresores de AAC inverter puede funcionar a 7000 RPM Asi que no veo inconveniente de usar un variador de velocidad común hasta 300hz hasta podrias tomar la señal de PID de la placa para variar los RPM los 355VDC los conectas el el BUS DC


----------



## NachoColl (Abr 27, 2020)

Muchas gracias a todos. Entiendo que con un enverter se podria solucionar, pero claro, esto añadiria coste y complejidad al tema. Mi intencion es solo la de arrancar el compresor, para ello pasar de 350V en continua a trifasica, y tener una señal de control de 12 voltios o asi. Se que esto no es tan simple y se puede complicar mucho, por esto estaba pensando comenzar con un circuito como el que comenzaba el post:









						10A 400V DC Intelligent Power Module (IPM) - Electronics-Lab.com
					

This 10A -400V DC Intelligent power module board has been designed using ON Semiconductors STK544UC62K. This...




					www.electronics-lab.com
				




gracias


----------



## capitanp (Abr 27, 2020)

Ya veo que sigues insistiendo con ese modulo pero ese modulo es la etapa de potencia, te falta el generador de señal (x3) y control de la frecuencias por eso si hablamos de costes, complejidad, tiempo y dinero al no conseguir el repuesto original tu mejor opción es un inverter comercial












Scooter dijo:


> Si es de 400V, a priori lo puedes conectar sin mas a la red eléctrica de 400V.
> Lo que no sabemos es la frecuencia.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que si la batería del coche es de 400V, que se ve que si, que eso es un "estándard", a priori se pueden generar formas de onda de 400Vpp con facilidad lo que da una tensión eficaz de 400/2/sqr(2)=141V si es monofásico, si es trifásico sería 141Xsqr(3)= 244V entre fases
> ...




La tensión Vpp es el doble de la tensión de entrada por la configuración en"puente" de los igbt

Vp= 355
Vpp=711

Vrms = Vp / √2

=355V / 1.4142

Vrms = 251V


----------



## Scooter (Abr 27, 2020)

Mmmm, no acabo de ver los 800Vpp al no tener desfases de 180° entre fases.


----------



## NachoColl (Abr 27, 2020)

Gracias por los comentarios, por si aporto algo mas de info (aunque no se si lo lio mas  ), os subo el datasheet del chip de toshiba que lleva la placa original del compresor.
Añado tambien el pdf del chip que hace esta conversion.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 27, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Mmmm, no acabo de ver los 800Vpp al no tener desfases de 180° entre fases.




Pensalo como una suma vectorial desde el 0 imaginario que se forma en el balanceo de las corrientes desde ahi ves 400V en el ciclo positivo y -400 V en el ciclo negativo


----------



## Scooter (Abr 28, 2020)

No, la verdad es que no los veo, no.
Y he estado un buen rato pensándolo.
En dos señales desfasadas 180° si que veo 800Vpp pero si están desfasadas 120° no los veo, no.

A lo mejor me estoy dejando algo por el camino.


----------

